# working on a new one



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 17, 2017)

this is one I am working on this week, did some different file work ....tried to get it to look like a bike chain ...flat ground 5160 3/16" thick. I am thinking about silver soldering a bike chain on it for handles?

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## bamafatboy (Apr 17, 2017)

Very nice, love the file work.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 17, 2017)

Cool Filework Pappy!


----------

